# Entrée Micro ne fonctionne pas.



## Pierre A Morin (28 Décembre 2003)

Salut, 

Je viens de me procurer un PowerMac G4 double processeurs et je tente d'enregistrer du son via iMovie et aucun son n'entre et sort. J'ai pourtant visité les préférences (Sound) et l'indicateur de volume m'indique rien (à part bien sûr lors du retrait du micro et ça crée du bruit). Finalement, j'ai tenté d'insérer la fiche dans les autres prises mais ça n'a pas donné plus de succès. 

Mon Mac est malade docteur? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci d'avance!


----------



## JPTK (28 Décembre 2003)

> Mon Mac est malade docteur



Non je crois pas, sinon tu aurais pas de bruit lors du branchement/débranchement du micro.
As tu testé ce micro sur un autre appareil ?
Pour info, un micro qui n'est pas amplifié fournit un signal très faible, perso si je passe pas par mon ampli, je n'ai aucun signal sur mon mac.
Je crois pas dire de connerie, d'autres te confirmeront ou contrediront mes dires.


----------



## takaouar (13 Décembre 2007)

J'ai le même problème sur un Mac Mini (untel core duo) et X 10.4.11.
Je viens de recevoir un casque micro "agréé skype". Pas de réaction dans préférences son, entrée : il y a bien une réaction au branchement/débranchement de mon micro sur entrée intégrée, mais que dalle en volume ! Can someone help me ?


----------



## r e m y (13 Décembre 2007)

La plupart des Macs n'ont pas une entrée micro, mais une entrée ligne (Line-In)

Ceci nécessite d'avoir un signal d'entrée amplifié. Un micro ne délivre pas un niveau de signal sufisant pour ce type d'entrée (il faut passer par un ampli)


----------



## takaouar (14 Décembre 2007)

Il me semble bien que sur le Mac Mini il y a un bien une entrée micro (mini jack stéréo), mais peut être suis-je un naïf ou trop habitué aux anciens mac où on branchait un micro sur la prise micro ???
Si il faut une "entrée amplifiée", ce qui semble bizarre pour un micro, où/quoi/comment trouve-t-on un ampli pour micro ? Existe t-il une solution logicelle ? Pourquoi les PC n'ont-ils pas besoin de ce truc ?
Bref le casque/micro que j'ai acheté sur le site de Skype est un ProSeries Stereo Headset SPRO-5002/STX avec des mini jack tout à fait adéquates pour mes entrées micro du Mac Mini...
Je n'arrive pas à trouver quoi que ce soit sur le site d'Apple (comme d'hab) ni sur le site de Skype, ni à trouver le site du fabriquant (VIDIS ???)...
HELP !


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (14 Décembre 2007)

Pour amplifier le signal de mon micro, j'utilise le "iMic de Griffin". Tout bon !  
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore?productLearnMore=TF815#overview


----------

